# Rotala Indica flowering



## Wolfy (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's some picks of my emersed Rotala getting ready to flower soon ! o:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Always a great sight! Can already see some flowers. This plant is actually R. rotundifolia and not R. indica I think, the former is mislablled as the latter quite a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

